# My Turbo SE-R



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's my girl :thumbup: 




























































commits welcome!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks real good. I like the wheels a lot, and the turbo, well I guess that's just an added bonus


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

sweet dude, what a sleeper


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sweet car, if i may make a suggestion.. get a black grill to hide the intercooler, then they will never know whats coming..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice classic, whats your set up?

-=edit=- I guess its in your sig, I didnt see it...


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

really nice car, i like the rim's and it's so clean looking. It'd look cool if you meshed the center grill and over the intercooler, well it's what'd i'd like that is just a thought.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

very nice...i love the bumper...the rear one.? is it somekinda skirt? where did you get it?


----------

